# Corsair CX600 Haswell compatible?



## snazzysafi (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello,
simple question - is Corsair CX600 PSU Haswell compatible? Did anyone test it?
It says Likely compatible — currently validating on the Corsair blog.
Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The term "Haswell compatible" is IMO nothing more than marketing and absolutely meaningless when describing a PC power supply.

In order for any power supply to be acceptable for use in a pc, it must meet or exceed the ATX specification which states, among other things, physical dimensions, pinouts and signal tolerances.

Haswell, like every other processor, never comes in direct contact (physically or electrically) with the power supply. All signals delivered to the cpu (supply voltages and data) are regulated/buffered by circuitry on the motherboard, which delivers those signals as specified by the manufacturer of the processor.

PS: I suspect the only difference between a Haswell compatible power supply and a non-Haswell compatible power supply, is the manufacturer of the non-compatible supply has not paid a licensing fee to use the 'Haswell' trademark in their marketing literature. "Likely compatible - currently validating" most likely means terms between Corsair and Intel have not been finalized.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It has to do with the C7 sleep state, I would think the ATX spec number should change or at least the minor variation number. 



> It has toFor a few weeks now, we've known that Intel's Haswell processors feature a new sleep state that isn't compatible with all power supplies. Haswell's sleep power draw is substantially lower than that of previous generations, and it can trigger some PSUs' under-voltage protection and force a system reset.
> 
> Corsair described the problem more elaborately in an e-mail to us, which reads:
> 
> ...


From > The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CX600 is compatible but not the best quality.


----------



## snazzysafi (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, is there any other similar power supply that would suit better?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic- XFX- Antec (HCG Series only) are top quality. The power required will depend on the GPU.


----------



## snazzysafi (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be using only one GPU. Specifically EVGA GeForce GTX780 Superclocked ACX, but I am planning on overclocking. Will 600W be enough?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> It has to do with the C7 sleep state, I would think the ATX spec number should change or at least the minor variation number.
> 
> 
> From > The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1


Plus that some boards use a low 5vsb which some power supplies cannot regulate properly so when the system is 'woken' from sleep/hibernate it will reboot or not wake at all.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> Plus that some boards use a low 5vsb which some power supplies cannot regulate properly so when the system is 'woken' from sleep/hibernate it will reboot or not wake at all.


Corsair have a list of their PSUs which can handle Haswell (Most are gold rated Seasonic or flextronic made ones)

The rest are still being 'validated'.

Dont know why I posted twice


----------



## snazzysafi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, so theoretically it could work, I'm fine with that. If everything else fails, I can always turn it off in BIOS.
Solved.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

600W is the bare minimum for a GTX 780. You want at least 650W with a good quality PSU.



Tyree said:


> SeaSonic- XFX- Antec (HCG Series only) are top quality.


----------

